# Récupérer une application compatible Ipod/Iphone v1 avec TM



## LaurentR (20 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

Comme j'ai eu ce problème et qu'il m'a fallu un moment pour comprendre (il semble même que j'ai appris quelque chose au support d'Apple  ), je met l'astuce ici si elle peut aider :

Si vous ne pouvez pas utiliser un logiciel avec un Ipod/Iphone v1 parce qu'il s'est mis à jour dans Itunes avec une version Ios 4 only et que vous utilisez Time Machine pour vos sauvegardes, récupérez la sauvegarde d'une version plus ancienne de l'application eu utilisant Time Machine dans le dossier <utilisateur>/Musique/Itunes/Mobile Applications, elle sera copiée à côté de la nouvelle dans le dossier (vous voyez le numéro de version à côté du nom du logiciel). Faîtes ensuite glisser la version récupérée dans le panneau Applications de Itunes qui indiquera la présence d'une version plus récente et vous demandera si vous voulez la remplacer. Dîtes oui, synchronisez votre Ipod/Iphone et tout devrait rentrer dans l'ordre.

Gardez une copie de la version compatible dans un coin au cas ou et refusez les mises à jour sinon vous serez obligé de recommencer la procédure.


----------

